# UK citizen needing help with green card to live with American wife.



## Coops (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Everybody ,
This is my first post in the North American section of the forums.
I will apologize in advance because I have a few questions and don't want to be a bother, but any assistance would be greatly appreciated. 

I am a UK citizen and my wife is an American citizen. Recently my wife was granted a spousal visa for the UK, but due to family concerns we must return to the USA. I am knowledgeable on the UK immigration rules, but have no idea on the US policy. I have heard it is a 6-9 month process, but that is all. So I will explain a little bit about our situation, and if anyone can tell me any problems that would make me ineligible I would appreciate it. 

We have been married for 4 months, and we are currently living with each other in the UK. I have been to USA before on a 3 month visa. As we have not been in England long we are still seeking jobs, but have interviews. If granted the green card we will be living with her mother, who lives in rented accommodation, but owns a 450k house on the market. We plan to build a house next year or so.

I have a few questions, if anyone can answer it will be a great help.

1. After reading that brief description of our situation will there be any problems?

2. Does my mother-in-law having property help as she will be a co-sponsor?

3. What exactly does a co-sponsor have to go through?

4. Of course when I arrive in USA I will be working immediately, but would they be upset If i wanted to go to an American college? 

5. I heard there was a visa that would allow me to work and live in USA while my green card was pending. Is this true, and how long would it take to get?

Sorry for this long post, but any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Sam & Sara


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

travel.state.gov and uscis.gov will walk you through all the details of CR1 including forms and applicable fees. 6-9 months is currently the processing time. 
Affidavit of Support is pretty self explanatory and the instructions on uscis.gov make it easy to understand.


----------



## Coops (Feb 24, 2012)

twostep said:


> travel.state.gov and uscis.gov will walk you through all the details of CR1 including forms and applicable fees. 6-9 months is currently the processing time.
> Affidavit of Support is pretty self explanatory and the instructions on uscis.gov make it easy to understand.



Thank you for the speedy response. And I apologize with bombarding you with all this

The links you sent me have cleared up a few of my questions except one. It is just 6-9 months is a long time, And due to family reasons my wife has to head back stateside soon, is there no Interim visa sort of thing, where i can stay in the US and work while my visa is being processed


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

1. there are always problems 
2. her yearly income is what counts 
3. they promise to pay the goverment back any amount for an unlimited time ... its onerous 
4. you could if you could afford it 
5. you would be using the spousal visa you get you green card on arrival 

youe wife should of course re domicile in the 
US first and then file for your CR1
spousal visa CR1 This will take around a year 


Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1;


----------



## Coops (Feb 24, 2012)

My wife does not really want to leave without me especially for a year. That is why I was asking about some sort of Interim Visa, I just read about the K3 am I eligible


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Coops said:


> My wife does not really want to leave without me especially for a year. That is why I was asking about some sort of Interim Visa, I just read about the K3 am I eligible


k3 is obsolete 
there is no interim visa .. jus there rules which must followed


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Coops said:


> My wife does not really want to leave without me especially for a year. That is why I was asking about some sort of Interim Visa, I just read about the K3 am I eligible


K3 has been absolete for a while. There is no interim visa option. Creative ideas such as student visa during CR1 processing .... can cause more harm then they do good. Part of international marriages is visa bureaucracy and LDR. Make sure all your documentation is in perfect order, keep copies of everything and follow up in a timely manner. Good luck!


----------

